# Help an industrial Electrician with a residential service



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

It usually depends on local utility rules. Some require the GEC in the meter and some forbid it. Very often it connects to the neutral bar in the disconnect/panel. Best check POCO specs.


----------



## joelowrider (Jul 2, 2011)

Ya I should of called before the weekend


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

whats the name of power co?


----------



## joelowrider (Jul 2, 2011)

Kenergy corp


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

https://www.kenergycorp.com/forms/

https://www.kenergycorp.com/_uploads/Kenergy-Metering_Installation.pdf

https://www.kenergycorp.com/_uploads/Kenergy-Metering_Installation.pdf

https://www.kenergycorp.com/_uploads/Kenergy-Detail_Drawing_Service_Underground.pdf


----------



## joelowrider (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks but that still doesn't not really clarify to me the way I am looking at that is in would bring the ground into the breaker panel and I assume that if I use rigid between the meter and the panel I need no ground wire to the meter


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

joelowrider said:


> Thanks but that still doesn't not really clarify to me the way I am looking at that is in would bring the ground into the breaker panel and I assume that if I use rigid between the meter and the panel I need no ground wire to the meter



That depends on if you have knockouts in the meter base that go beyond the side of your pipe. If you do, then you need a bonding bushing. 

And there should be a bonding screw to install.


----------



## joelowrider (Jul 2, 2011)

What do you mean by go beyond the side of the pipe 
And yes I have the bonding screw for the neutral bar


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

joelowrider said:


> What do you mean by go beyond the side of the pipe
> And yes I have the bonding screw for the neutral bar


Well, if you are running 1-1/4 in pipe and the knockout goes to 2-1/2 at the bottom of the meter base. You need a bonding bushing(concentric knockouts).


----------



## joelowrider (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok makes sense


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd run PVC and only hit the neutral bar in your service. Three wires from the meter base to the service panel. But that's the utilities around here, they run their own grounds.


----------



## Electek inc (Mar 11, 2016)

*Grounding*

Put your grounding electrode conductors on the neutral bar and make sure the neutral bar is bonded to the panel.


----------



## joelowrider (Jul 2, 2011)

By the way thanks for all the help, got my magic green sticker and power turned on. Now back to factory work


----------

